# Irma Louise's Waiting Thread



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

My girl Irma is pregnant, but I am not sure exactly how far along. I did not keep track of breeding dates (bad Bessie). I've been watching her carefully, and noticed last week that her udder began getting a little bigger (as in a handful or so), which made me excited.  Last year was her FF, and she started bagging up WAY early. I've heard that for subsequent kiddings they typically don't bag up quite as early, but I don't know.

Anyway, I've been watching her closely and noticed her acting different than usual this morning. Yesterday she had a little bit of white-ish discharge. Today she looks way bigger around the middle as if she has dropped, and she has been standing off by herself, moving slow, just not acting normal. I let the goats out to graze and she stayed inside the pen by herself. This morning I also noticed her making a very soft "baaa" sound that I have never heard her make before. I was like, "what is that?" and noticed it was her. Talking to the baby(babies) perhaps?

Udder is unchanged. Vulva is very long and loose looking. Ligs are still hard.

Thinking perhaps kidding is around the corner?  She's been with the buck all season, so she could be due at any time! 

She is a cream colored "heavy" Nigora (75% Angora, 25% ND) and is bred to my gorgeous full ND buck who is brown with silver moonspots. 

YAY!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is possible, any nesting?

Definitely keep an eye on her, when we don't have a due date, it makes it difficult.

Can you get any pics?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Haven't seen any nesting. I had to be gone most of the day, but just checked on her. Doesn't seem any different. Maybe a little bit of discharge.  I'll keep an eye on her tomorrow and see if there is any change! I'll also see what I can do about pics.

May have totally been a fluke today! I'm so excited to see her babies, whenever they decide to come.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Seems back to her normal self today.  I didn't bother taking any pictures, as she is a fuzzy fluff ball and needs a butt shave before you will be able to see her udder at all. 

So I do have a question for you guys. I looked at the dozens of pics I took of her last kidding season and compared them to what she looks like now. Last time she kidded it was her FF. This will be her second. She started making her udder reeeeally early last time. Do does typically follow the same pattern in subsequent pregnancies as with their FF, or should I expect her to form her udder closer to kidding time? I noticed it starting to grown last week. It is still fairly small, about the size of a small orange.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It can vary with udder development each time. We never know. It can go basically the same and sometimes not.
It will depend on the number of babies, to what she is fed and her health conditions.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Miss Irma is progressing nicely! Her udder is slowly getting bigger. I looked through photos of Irma from last time around and she looks about like she did when she had a month to go. So I'm going to expect mid-late February babies from her. 

Here are a few photos from today. Two of them just show her big fluffy baby belly and the other is of her udder, which I know you can barely see (lol). My clippers are coming in the mail today, so I'll post another udder pic once I shave her butt!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I love all those little fuzzy angoras! Not enough to own one, but I love looking at all the ones on here! LOL What I can see of her udder, she doesn't have near enough going on to be very close to kidding. I'd guess you have some time yet.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

kccjer said:


> I love all those little fuzzy angoras! Not enough to own one, but I love looking at all the ones on here! LOL What I can see of her udder, she doesn't have near enough going on to be very close to kidding. I'd guess you have some time yet.


I love 'em too. So cute a fuzzy!  Yeah, it's still fairly small--about the size of a large orange now (although it is REALLY hard to see in that picture!). Her udder started growing the first week of January. I'm going to shave her today so I can see what's going on down there a little better. It looks about the same size as it did last year when she was 1 month away from kidding. Here's a pic from last year, 2/4. She kidded 3/6. That's about all I have to go on, since I did not keep track of breeding dates! :doh:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I guess it felt a little bigger than it was...LOL! 

It's actually about the same size as it was in that pic from last year, but just not as full. More of a "sack". Which I guess is to be expected after the first pregnancy.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Irma's little udder.  Looks like it's filling a bit lop-sided. Hopefully it will even out!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, she's slowly growing that udder!  Definitely fuller than last week, but still on the small side.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see babies from her  Happy kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is definitely growing! Good luck!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Can't wait to see babies from her  Happy kidding!


Me either! Her last baby was SO CUTE. Here's a picture of him. I'm crossing my fingers for twins this time, but I don't know!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, this past week and a half has seen some substantial udder growth! I thought Juji would go first, but at this point I really don't know! I'm guessing Irma will have a single again. What do you guys think?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness...that lil baby is about as cute as cute gets! Can't wait for pics of this years babies :leap: So adorable....


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I know, he was a cutie patootie! His little face just cracked me up. Baby goats are always cute, but the added fluff of fiber goats is a nice bonus...


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Loosing plug today! Whoop. 

Her vulva is really loose and long, and ligs are soft. I'm keeping an eye on her this week--I have a feeling she is close. 

Crossing my fingers for twins!!! Come on Irma!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a pic of her from today. That belly is looking big!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok how's Irma doing? I am getting angoras in summer and really wanted to see Irma's little ones! You see so many other breed babies here... I wanna see an angora.....whine whine!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I haven't ever seen an angora goat and they are so pretty!!!! I was so excited when I started reading through this thread that started on 1/9. I was sure I was going to see babies at the end. LOL. Any update on Irma? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey bess maybe if you took the computer out to the barn bertnut and I could talk some sense into miss Irma Louise! Let her know how much we wanna see her beautiful kids!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking for news as well...


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Hey bess maybe if you took the computer out to the barn bertnut and I could talk some sense into miss Irma Louise! Let her know how much we wanna see her beautiful kids!


We could sure try. Come on sweet Irma. Show us how it's done

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry guys! Been a crazy week!  Sooooo...still no babies. BUT, I think we might have some tomorrow. She had a whole lot of discharge this when I checked her just now, ligs are pretty mushy. Udder could fill a little more, though, and she is not really acting like she is IN labor yet. 

Crossing my fingers that I am right, because I am running out of patience too!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Happy kidding....looking forward to cute,cuddly baby pics


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Udder is growing today! A little bigger each time I check. Pooch is loose and puffy. Ligs are squishy. Irma always takes her time with things, so I'm thinking maybe she will go tonight sometime or tomorrow. 

YAYYY!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Udder strutted and ligs gone! 

Of course she has to pick the coldest night of the week, when my one year old is being particularly cranky and my husband is working late...LOL.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wouldn't be the same if she kidded when it was convenient. Good luck!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, good luck!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Can hardly wait for the update! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Just waiting and watching. It is super cold out tonight so I made a make-shift kidding pen in the garage. I wish we had straw for the bedding, but pine shavings will have to do. She is panting, having contractions and chewing her cud.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

All the best for bess and Miss Irma Louise! We are pulling for y'all.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Best of luck & wishes to you! Irma's just beautiful! I'm thinking more than one this time around.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot!! Go Irma! Go Irma! :leap:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

She kidded! One big ol' doeing. She is gorgeous too. I'll get some better pics tomorrow--I am pooped!

Everything went very smoothly, and the doeling is energetic and healthy as can be.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay, wat to go Irma!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah!!! She's big & beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Posted some pics in the birth announcements section! She is doing great today. Already hopping all over her momma. Lol.


----------

